# The Witcher-Serie: Viele Horror-Elemente in der Erwachsenen-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher-Serie: Viele Horror-Elemente in der Erwachsenen-Serie*

						Die Netflix-Serie The Witcher soll zwar mit Game of Thrones konkurrieren, aber viel mehr Horror als Fantasy bieten. Der Visual Effects Supervisor Julian Perry hat dieses Versprechen im Interview mit dem Magazin SFX abgegeben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher-Serie: Viele Horror-Elemente in der Erwachsenen-Serie*


----------



## teachmeluv (8. November 2019)

Solange der immer wieder auftauchende Wortwitz nicht zu kurz kommt. Ich bin gespannt. Da ich monatlich so oder so für Netflix löhne, ist es bei Gefallen oder Nicht-Gefallen kein Gewinn/Verlust.


----------



## Krolgosh (8. November 2019)

Ich komm irgendwie mit der Wahl der Darstellerin für Yennefer absolut nicht klar.  Aber mal sehen wie sich das dann verhält wenn die erste Folge lief.. Trailer ist doch oft was anderes.


----------

